# cutting down supplement stack



## yazy10 (Sep 5, 2010)

ya i am trying to cut down as much as i can in 3 4 months.i dont really use supplements beside protein and Creatine. i was looking at getting a stack which can help me keep my muscle mass,give good pumps and helps lose fat. dont want to spend lots of money but. or is it just better to train hard and eat right.


----------



## MDR (Sep 6, 2010)

Train hard and eat right-that's the way to go.  Diet is the biggest factor.


----------



## LAM (Sep 6, 2010)

when dieting down I usually include the following supplements:

creatine
acetyl-l-carnitine
EGCG
BCAA
L-Glutamine


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Sep 12, 2010)

Diet and exercise is the most important. Nothing will work without that. Here is what I am currently taking for my cut. 

Oxyelite Pro
Lean Xtreme
Albuterol
BCAA's
Carnitine
Arginine

First time on OEP. I can vouch for Lean Xtreme and Albuterol. The OEP does help with appetite and warms me up a bit. Doesnt mean it is "burning fat".


----------



## delsolrob (Sep 12, 2010)

couple thoughts:

you'll have to decide if you're going to lose fat, or build muscle...you really can't focus on both at the same time.

as far as supps go, I'm a big fan of Sesamin oil while cutting and something to control cortisol (I like relora and ashwagandha).


----------



## delsolrob (Sep 12, 2010)

and, BCAA's (also mentioned above)...comes in handy when cutting to keep you from digging into your LBM.


----------



## OutWhey (Sep 13, 2010)

I am actually dropping weight right now. My regimen is this:

Need2Slin
WheyToBuildMuscle
BCAA
Glutamine

The staple of my supplement is Need2Slin. The vascularity I recieved within one week is amazing!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 13, 2010)

diet and HIIT cardio . . clenbuterol and casein . .maybe some BCAAs . .  all in that order


----------



## legend 84 (Sep 17, 2010)

I used that clenbuterol several years ago and it made a very big difference. I only did 2, 3 wk cycles with a 3 wk break between the two. I also get bronchitis once a year during the year and while taking that during the winter was the first year in many that I did not. I'm a big fan of Clen, though i have only stuck with eating right, cardio, and extra whey protein since.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Sep 17, 2010)

legend 84 said:


> I used that clenbuterol several years ago and it made a very big difference. I only did 2, 3 wk cycles with a 3 wk break between the two. I also get bronchitis once a year during the year and while taking that during the winter was the first year in many that I did not. I'm a big fan of Clen, though i have only stuck with eating right, cardio, and extra whey protein since.



Try albuterol. Same results IMO with less sides with shorter half life.


----------



## legend 84 (Sep 18, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Try albuterol. Same results IMO with less sides with shorter half life.



A little out of date with my computer lingo. Understand what your saying, but IMO??

I took what you said and looked up albuterol. Looks very promising. I have yet to look at the price comparison between the two, but as far as the effects and what is typically trying to be achieved when taking either of the products I would have to say that albuterol definitely looks like it wins over clen. Thanks for the heads up. Going to look into it a little more


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Sep 19, 2010)

legend 84 said:


> A little out of date with my computer lingo. Understand what your saying, but IMO??
> 
> I took what you said and looked up albuterol. Looks very promising. I have yet to look at the price comparison between the two, but as far as the effects and what is typically trying to be achieved when taking either of the products I would have to say that albuterol definitely looks like it wins over clen. Thanks for the heads up. Going to look into it a little more



IMO = in my opinion

Price is about the same. I prefer getting Rx caplets in 4mg. I take 3-4 a day. You can get it in liquid if your doing research on your lab rats or something but I trust an Rx better. If you can get a prescription they are on the $4 walmart list too. I always start my morning cardio on an empty stomach with albuterol and BCAA's.


----------

